# Camo tiger



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

Here is a tiger I just finished up. I was going for a camo patter with dark green and tan NCP. Not really a tiger pattern, but the color shift is amazing. It is always moving.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

WAY COOL

Is that a 2 thread or 3 thread tiger. That thing is sa-weeet!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Beautiful Tiger


----------



## Saltydawg1 (Sep 24, 2011)

It's alive!!!! nice tiger, I bet that thing does move, good job


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

It is 2 color, green and NCP tan.


----------



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice job....it does look fluid!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Now that is one of the coolest things I have ever seen on a rod. I want one..


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Freakin cool!!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

very nice, have to do camo next month that sure give some ideal.


----------



## BIG BUBBA (Jan 2, 2012)

You got a lot of movement going on there. Beautiful.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

NO TRUBBA, BIG BUBBA
6'6" 340 pounds and still growin'


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks good!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Good stuff, GF!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Turned out very nice


----------



## Jim Trelikes (Jan 9, 2012)

*That's a gorgeous Throop Tiger! Lot's and lots of movement to it........I'll bet it looks incredible first hand out in the sunlight!*

*Here's an attempt at a "camoflage tiger" concept...... this rod was donated to Pat Helton's "Rods for Soldiers" program. *


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

dude that is freakin sick!


----------



## BadBoyCR (Feb 22, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

